# Oh my god. I love iTunes 3.



## wdw_ (Jul 26, 2002)

I just downloaded some songs and dropped them in my music folder. Then I dropped the files in iTunes 3's main window and it automaticly sorted the files. There are no more renegade mp3s lying around in my music files. It's all organized.

Thank you Apple.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 27, 2002)

I noticed that it did that with my MP3's too...  that's the feature I like most about it.


----------



## paran (Jul 28, 2002)

where can I get it?
is there a big dif between it and v.2?
please answer to my mail gon_paran@hotmail.com


----------



## evildan (Jul 28, 2002)

That's the feature I don't really like.

I have all my music on a seperate drive. My startup drive (the drive with the music folder) is a smaller drive I like to use for installed appz.

I really don't like the fact that my music HAS to be in the music folder.

Looking for a way around this now...


----------



## evildan (Jul 28, 2002)

Okay those interested in changing thier "music" location... 

iTunes pulldown, select preferences (apple + y)

Click "advanced" and click "change"

But this still doesn't solve the problem... I want there to be multiple locations. I have several mounted drives... I have my music library on several drives.

Ahh well, this is a start.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 30, 2002)

If you go to the preferences and in the "Advanced" part, uncheck "Copy files to iTunes music folder when adding to library", then things can be added to the library and kept in however many different volumes and folders you darn well please. This is more like the old-style iTunes way


----------



## gastroboy (Aug 1, 2002)

There has been an unfortunate tendency in new Apple products to shackle users with invisible procedures in a very unMac like way.
I am talking about lack of feedback as to what is happening and where. In iPhoto the annoyance is that it duplicates files but doesn't tell you.
In iTunes it is the poor link between what you see in iTunes and what exists on your Hard Drive. I find some of my MP3s are in some odd locations that I am sure I did not select. Further to this renaming and recategorising tracks before ripping them, if they have a downloaded track list, doesn't work. These lists often have typos and errors in them. Correcting them in iTunes seems to work on screen but has absolutely no effect on the filename or the file data when reopened. Good design would not allow such deceptive editing. Good design would make sure the changes actually happened!
I am also totally stumped as to how to merge collections created on 2 different machines and there is no info in the very light documentation supplied. 
Surely I am not alone in wanting this?


----------



## JokerZ (Aug 7, 2002)

I am only new to the mac. Got my G4 on the weekend and am loving it so far. What pushed me to it was the fact that it now ran bsd and has a very nice interface on top to play with.. Anyways..
I have some issues with iTunes as well.

I'd like to see a version that will allow me to run my music from an smb location.
Would save me having to xfer all my music across to the G4 and take up disc space there. I'd prefer to leave my space free for development + I run wireless throughout my apartment so my other laptops need to be able to easily access all my music as well.

I have made iTunes 3 crash easily. I am going to write up how I do it, but I would like to find out where/who I need to post this info to.

Rob


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 8, 2002)

I liked iTunes before.


I LOVE iTunes3.

That is all.


Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## MooDog (Aug 8, 2002)

JokerZ: I saw something on versiontracker for controlling itunes over network. try searching itunes at versiontracker.com.

Hope that helps


----------

